# Italy PCC .. please help



## srikanth.peddi (Jul 16, 2015)

Ciao guys, 
I am an Indian Citizen , stayed in Genoa, Italy for more than one year. Currently I am residing in India. I require Italy PCC to apply for AUS Visa.
I browsed few sites but seems there is no online option for obtaining. 

Please let me know if you are know the procedure for obtaining from outside Italy.

Thank you,
Sri


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

For Genova, try contacting the "Procura della Repubblica presso il Tribunale" via e-mail. Start with this address:

casellario DOT procura DOT genova (at) giutizia.it

If you do not receive a reply within three working days, _then_ (only then) try this address:

procura DOT genova (at) giustizia.it

Replace DOT with . and (at) with @, and remove the spaces. You should request instructions for obtaining two certificates: "Certificato Generale del Casellario Giudiziale" and "Certificato dei Carichi Pendenti."

In the event the Procura's office is not responsive you may need to hire an agent/firm to obtain these certificates on your behalf. I have no specific recommendations, though if you have a friend or associate still in Italy I'd start with him/her.


----------

